# موقع مراد التعليمي للرسم الجرافيكي



## eng abdulrhman (12 أغسطس 2009)

يعتبر موقع مراد التعليمي من أضخم وأفضل المواقع التي تحتوي على كل ما يتعلق بالرسم الثلاثي الأبعاد ومنها المحاضرات والدروس والكتب على أكبر وأشهر برامج الرسم بالأضافة إلى تحميل العديد من البرامج وبالأضافة إلى الدورات الخاصة الأفضل على الأطلاق في مجال التصميم الثلاثي الأبعاد بالإضافة إلى أحدث الدروس لاتجدونها في اي مكان آخر.

إليكم تصميم غرفة من عمل الفنان محمود حواش إحدى خريجين دورات صناع المبدعين والإبداع






وتعلم أيضاً طريقة رسم طائرة من طرازBoeing 787 على برنامج الـ3D max هذه صورة عن درس رسم الطائرة​ 





​ 
لأول مرة محاضرات مراد لتعليم الماكس بالفيديو
http://www.m3dmax.com/cd_mourad.htm
--------------------------------
إذا تعبت فى البحث عن أسطوانات متخصصه فى تعليم برنامج الثرى دى ماكس عربيه 
تهدف إلى تعليم الماكس بشكل مبسط وجيد مما يجعلك مصمم محترف لهذ البرنامج الصعب 
الان يسر موقع مراد أن ينفرد بتقديم أول مجموعة محاضرات عربيه متخصصة فى التصميم الداخلى والمعمارى
مع أمثلة حيه لتصميم داخل الماكس والتفاعل مع أوامر الثرى دى الماكس والتعامل مع اهم أوامر البرنامج 
كما تتميز المجموعة وبجودة عالية وواضحه لصورة ملفات الفيديو 
الاسطوانات بالصورة والصوت
والتعامل مع المصمم خطوة بخطوة حتى الوصول إلى الهدف
ينفرد الموقع بتوفير المجموعة من خلال الموقع فقط ولا يوجد لدينا أى مصادر أخرى 
كما أن لاتوجد هذه المجموعات فى اى موقع أخر 
كما تتميز المجموعات بانها باللغة العربيه
أعداد وتصميم الدروس التعليمية / للأستاذ أحمد مراد 
بأدر بحجز نسختك قبل نفاذ الكميات.

والعديد من الدروس باللغة العربية ذات دقة في الاداء والجودة العالية.



الآن كتاب أسرار وخفايا الفيراى باللغة العربية
بالاضافة الى هدية الكتاب أسطوانة تعليم الفيراى بالفيديو باللغة العربية
مش مصدق ادخل وشوف فى الموقع بنفسك 
http://www.m3dmax.com/VERY_book.htm
للأقتناء الكتاب قم بالاتصال أو ارسال ايميل لحجز نسختك وتحديد موعد للاستلام
عدد النسخ محدود جدا

حصريا حمل مجانا جزء من كتاب أسرار وخفايا الفيراى 
http://www.m3dmax.com/book/V-ray_book_3dsmax.pdf
نفرد بأقوى كتاب تعليمى للفيراى باللغة العربيه 
ولمزيد من التفصيل على الرابط التالى 
http://www.m3dmax.com/VERY_book.htm
بالاضافة الى هدية الكتاب أسطوانة تعليم الفيراى بالفيديو باللغة العربية

وهديتكم لزيارة الموقع عبارة عن برنامج الـ2010 3D max و AutoCAD 2009 تجدونها عند زيارة الموقع www.m3dmax.com​ 
نتمتع بخدمة ممتازة وجودة عالية في تعليم الرسم الجرافيكي على اٍسطواناتنا التعليمية التي تجدونها في الموقع. ​ 
العروض على الأسطوانات التعليمية:​ 
عرض لفترة محدودة العرض المميز لتعليم الماكس بدون معلم 
بنصف الثمن خلال فترة الصيف
العرض من الفترة 1/8/2009 إلى الفترة 31/9/2009 او نفاذ الكمية
لمزيد من المعلومات 
www.m3dmax.com
------------------
عرض لفترة محدودة 
العرض المميز لتعليم الماكس بدون معلم
محاضرات مراد لتعلم الماكس 
بنصف الثمن خلال فترة الصيف
العرض من الفترة 1/8/2009 إلى الفترة 31/9/2009 او نفاذ الكمية
العرض عبارة عن ثلاث مستويات 
كل مستوى على اسطوانة دى فى دى بحجم 3.5 جيجا
احصل على أكثر من عشرين أسطوانة على ثلاث أسطوانات دى فى دى 
سعر المستوى الواحد 350 جنية مصرى
عدد النسخ محدود
مصاريف الشحن
الاستلام داخل مصر لاى مستوى او لكل المستويات 50 جنية مصرى 
الاستلام خارج مصر لكل مستوى 150 جنية
والمفاجاءة الاستلام داخل القاهرة مجانا
لمزيد من الاستفسارات عن العرض او لحجز نسختك 
www.m3dmax.com
الاتصال من داخل مصر 0121518320 
من خارج مصر 0020121518320​ 
عرض لفترة محدودة العرض المميز لتعليم الماكس بدون معلم 
بنصف الثمن خلال فترة الصيف
العرض من الفترة 1/8/2009 إلى الفترة 31/9/2009 او نفاذ الكمية
لمزيد من المعلومات 
www.m3dmax.com
-----------------------
فات 11 يوم على العرض المميز لتعليم الماكس بنصف الثمن 
لا تدع هذه الفرصه تفوتك 
عدد مستويات العرض ثلاث مستويات على ثلاث أسطوانات دى فى دى 
سعر المستوى الواحد 350 جنية مصرى
لمزيد من الاستفسارات عن العرض او لحجز نسختك 
www.m3dmax.com
الاتصال من داخل مصر 0121518320 
من خارج مصر 0020121518320
------------------
عرض لفترة محدودة 
العرض المميز لتعليم الماكس بدون معلم
محاضرات مراد لتعلم الماكس 
بنصف الثمن خلال فترة الصيف
العرض من الفترة 1/8/2009 إلى الفترة 31/9/2009 او نفاذ الكمية
العرض عبارة عن ثلاث مستويات 
كل مستوى على اسطوانة دى فى دى بحجم 3.5 جيجا
احصل على أكثر من عشرين أسطوانة على ثلاث أسطوانات دى فى دى 
سعر المستوى الواحد 350 جنية مصرى
عدد المستوى ثلاث مستويات على ثلاث أسطوانات دى فى دى 
عدد النسخ محدود
مصاريف الشحن
الاستلام داخل مصر لاى مستوى او لكل المستويات 50 جنية مصرى 
الاستلام خارج مصر لكل مستوى 150 جنية
والمفاجاءة الاستلام داخل القاهرة مجانا
لمزيد من الاستفسارات عن العرض او لحجز نسختك 
www.m3dmax.com
الاتصال من داخل مصر 0121518320 
من خارج مصر 0020121518320

النشرة الدورية لموقع مراد للتصميم ثلاثى الابعاد
تحت شعار صناع المبدعين والابداع
ومازالنا نستمر فى العطاء للجميع لتحقيق مستقبل أفضل للأخوانا العرب
وذلك نقدم لكم كل جديد من خلال خدمتنا المتاحة للجميع اينما كنت واينما كان الزمن
-------------------------------
الاحتفال بالسنة السادسة لموقع مراد التعليمى 
http://www.m3dmax.com/web_site_mourad3d.htm
------------------------------
درس فيديو طريقة عمل المنحنيات على الماكس 
اعداد/ م أحمد مراد
http://www.m3dmax.com/
-------------------------------
درس فيديو طريقة تركيب الفيراى على الإصدار الثامن للماكس
http://www.m3dmax.com/
-------------------------------
دروس فيديو لتعليم برنامج الماكس باللغة العربية مجانية
اعداد / احمد مراد
http://www.m3dmax.com/Video_3dmax_Arabic.htm
-------------------------------
تقدم الآن شركة Autodesk أحدث إصدارتها لبرنامج 3ds max 2008 
المزيد من التفصيل 
http://www.m3dmax.com
------------------------------------
درس تصميم سمكة قرش
http://www.m3dmax.com/Tutorials_3dmax_Textures.htm
-------------------------------
التشكيلات المعمارية ذات الطابع الآغريقى واليونانى
مجموعة التشكيلات المعمارية ذات الطابع الآغريقى واليونانى والتى يتم استخدمها فى العديد من التصميمات الهندسية ذات التشيكلات الرائعة 
http://www.m3dmax.com/3D_*******.htm
-------------------------------
حمل الان كتاب تعليم الخدع البصرية
درس تصميم أذن
After burn
www.m3dmax.com
-------------------------------
أسطوانات تعليم المايا 
www.m3dmax.com
------------------------------
درس فقاعة الصابون
درس ماكس اسكربت
درس الانفجارات
http://www.m3dmax.com/
--------------------------------------------
يتشرف موقع مراد التعليمى للتصميم ثلاثى الأبعاد تحت شعار صناع المبدعين والإبداع بتقديم كتابه الفريد والنادر فى أقوى تخصصات الخاصة بأقوى مقابس الرندر والواقعية فى الماكس (الفيــــــــــراى ) باللغة العربية . 
الآن كتاب أسرار وخفايا الفيراى باللغة العربية
بالاضافة الى هدية الكتاب أسطوانة تعليم الفيراى بالفيديو باللغة العربية
مش مصدق ادخل وشوف فى الموقع بنفسك 
http://www.m3dmax.com/
---------------------------
تفصيل الدورات الخاصة لأحتراف برنامج الثرى دى ماكس وبرامج الرسم الاخرى والتى تقام فى القاهرة - مصر
http://www.m3dmax.com/course_max.htm
-------------------------------------------------
نظام دورات مراد ماكس بالمراسلة
يتم إرسال مجموعة من دروس الفيديو المشروحة بواسطة محترفين الماكس على اسطوانات عبر البريد السريع 
-------------------------------------------------
لأول مرة محاضرات مراد لتعليم الماكس بالفيديو
http://www.m3dmax.com/cd_mourad.htm
إذا تعبت فى البحث عن أسطوانات متخصصه فى تعليم برنامج الثرى دى ماكس عربيه 
تهدف إلى تعليم الماكس بشكل مبسط وجيد مما يجعلك مصمم محترف لهذ البرنامج الصعب 
الان يسر موقع مراد أن ينفرد بتقديم أول مجموعة محاضرات عربيه متخصصة فى التصميم الداخلى والمعمارى
مع أمثلة حيه لتصميم داخل الماكس والتفاعل مع أوامر الثرى دى الماكس والتعامل مع اهم أوامر البرنامج 
كما تتميز المجموعة وبجودة عالية وواضحه لصورة ملفات الفيديو 
الاسطوانات بالصورة والصوت
والتعامل مع المصمم خطوة بخطوة حتى الوصول إلى الهدف
ينفرد الموقع بتوفير المجموعة من خلال الموقع فقط ولا يوجد لدينا أى مصادر أخرى 
كما أن لاتوجد هذه المجموعات فى اى موقع أخر 
كما تتميز المجموعات بانها باللغة العربيه
أعداد وتصميم الدروس التعليمية / للأستاذ أحمد مراد 
بأدر بحجز نسختك قبل نفاذ الكميات
----------------------------------
الان أقوى الاسطوانات التعلميمه لبرنامج المايا 
اطلبها الان 
----------------------------------
محاضرات مراد لتعليم الكراكتير أستوديو باللغة العربية
محاضرات لتعليم الكراكتير أستوديو لتحريك الأشخاص و كيفية ربط الكائنات الحية بكائن الـ character باستخدام BonesPro والحل النهائى لعلاج التشويه
http://www.m3dmax.com/
-----------------------
حمل ملف برنامج دورات صناع المبدعين
http://www.m3dmax.com/file/course_3dmax.zip
--------------------------------
أقوى المجموعات التعليمية لبرامج البوزر
هو من أقوى محركات الكائنات الحية والأشخاص ويمتاز البرنامج بالعديد من الإمكانيات التى تجعله من أقوى البرامج 
وهو برنامج منفصل يمكن توظيفه مع البرامج الثرى دى الأخرى حيث يقوم بتصدير واستيراد الملفات من والى البرامج الأخرى 
مثل الثرى دى ماكس والمايا والعديد من البرامج الأخرى
لمزيد من المعلومات
http://www.m3dmax.com/Poser_cd.htm
--------------------------------
مجموعات الأسطوانات التعليمية لبرامج Vue Infinite 
برنامج المشاهد البيئية 
اسطوانات تعليم برنامج المشاهد البيئية 
http://www.m3dmax.com/Video_Editing_cd.htm
--------------------------------
مجموعة موديلات Rpc
عبارة عن موديلات جاهزة عاليه الجودة وتمتاز بانها خفيفه على منفذ الماكس و لاتاخذ حجم كبير من الذاكرة 
وهى عبارة عن اشخاص جاهزة التحريك 
وسيارات جاهزة التحريك 
و اشجار خفيفة على منفذ البرنامج
عدد الاسطوانات 7 اسطوانات بحجم 700 ميجا
--------------------------------
صناع المبدعين واقوى الدروس المجانيه للأحتراف الفوتوشوب
68 درس للأحتراف الفوتوشوب 
http://m3dmax.com
فقط معنا أحترف الفوتوشوب .... 
--------------------------------
الآن درس مشهد البيئة الزراعية والمياة المتحركة على الماكس
http://www.m3dmax.com/
حصريا تعلم معنا أصعب المشاهد على الماكس ..
--------------------------------
الدورة المتكاملة في الأوتوكاد AutoCad من الألف إلى الياء مجانا
http://www.m3dmax.com/autocad.htm
حصريا تعلم معنا الاتوكاد من الألف الى الياء
--------------------------------
مجموعات تعليم الفوتوشوب العربية 
http://www.m3dmax.com/index.htm
--------------------------------
أنفراد بتعليم الكراكتير استوديو 
تربع على عرش الكراكتير استوديو
http://m3dmax.com/cd_11.htm
--------------------------------
نحن فقط ليسنا محترفين ولكن نأخذك لطريق الاحتراف معنا
أقوى الدروس التعليميه المجانيه درس تصميم دبابة على الماكس خطوة بخطوة 
http://www.m3dmax.com
تعلم معنا ...
--------------------------------
سباق مع الزمن لأول مرة Autodesk Maya 8 
http://www.m3dmax.com/
أحصل على نسختك بشكل مجانى اذا قمت بشراء احدى الاسطوانات التعليميه للبرنامج
--------------------------------
درس تصميم مسمار القلاوظ
خطوة بخطوة تعلم معنا تصميم مسمار القلاوظ على برنامج الثرى دى ماكس 
http://www.m3dmax.com/
---------------------------
معا نحترف الإضاءة والريندر فى الماكس -
Evermotion Mental4Ever
احتراف الإضاءة والريندر مع Mental Ray
http://www.m3dmax.com/Video_cd.htm
--------------------------------
أقوى عروض الاسطوانات الفيديو ومستلزمات التصميم لتعليم وأحتراف برنامج الثرى دى ماكس
http://www.m3dmax.com/cd_max.htm
أقوى عروض الاسطوانات الفيديو لتعليم وأحتراف برنامج الثرى دى ماكس
http://www.m3dmax.com/Video_cd.htm
تفصيل الدورات الخاصة لأحتراف برنامج الثرى دى ماكس وبرامج الرسم الاخرى
دورات صناع المبدعين
http://www.m3dmax.com/course_max.htm
مجموعة الأستاذ مراد لتعليم ثردي ماكس
http://www.m3dmax.com/Video_max.htm
--------------------------------
كتاب مراد للماكس من الالف الى الياء (مجانى)
باللغة العربية لبرنامج 3d Studio Max
ويشكل الكتاب الإجابة على جميع الأسئلة التى قد تدور فى ذهنك سواء كنت مبتدىء أو محترف 
والكتاب مفهرس بشكل يسهل على المتعلم البداية فى الماكس إلى الوصول لمستوى الاحتراف 
http://www.m3dmax.com/book_mourad_max.htm
--------------------------------
قسم خاص للمايا
http://www.m3dmax.com/maya_cd.htm
-------------------------------
مجموعة احتراف التصميم المعمارى والمناظير الداخلية والخارجية
ArchiCD for 3DS MAX
http://www.m3dmax.com/cd_1.htm
-------------------------------
أنتهر الفرصة حمل أقوى البرامج المساعدة للماكس 
وتابعونا مع مقبس جديد يتم اضافته ...
مجـــانا
http://www.m3dmax.com/Plugins_max.htm
-------------------------------
بناءاً على التواصل معاكم وبعد التجديدات الطفرية التى حدثت لدى موقعنا بالانترنت ندعوا سيادتكم بزيادة موقع أحمد مراد التعليمى لبرنامج ثرى دى استوديو ماكس teaching 3D Studio MAX
وهذه أهم الموضوعات
صفحة البدايه 
www.m3dmax.com
دروس لثرى دى ماكس مجانا
http://m3dmax.com/Tutorials_3dmax_Textures.htm
دروس فيديو لثرى دى ماكس مجانا
http://m3dmax.com/Tutorials_3dmax_video.htm
دورات تدريبية للماكس تؤهلك لاحتراف الماكس من خلال أول كتاب إلكتروني في الماكس
http://m3dmax.com/course_max.htm
أسطوانات تعليمية مصممه من قبل المحترفين وبرامج ثلاثية الابعاد ومستلزمات التصميم
http://m3dmax.com/cd_max.htm
خدمتنا العديد من الخدمات وتنفيذ مشروعات الطلبة والمشروعات المعمارية 
http://m3dmax.com/Servise_max.htm
دروس البرنامج الشهير الفوتوشوب
http://m3dmax.com/Photoshop.htm
كتب إلكترونيه للماكس والفوتوشوب والاتوكاد
http://m3dmax.com/book_max.htm
موديلات أحترافيه 
http://m3dmax.com/Max_Models.htm

خامات عاليه الدقة 
http://m3dmax.com/metal_max.htm
----------------------------------------------
للأشعارك بجديد موقعنا أشترك معنا فى القائمة البريدية 
www.m3dmax.com
---------------------------
يسعدنا تلقى ارائكم حول ما نقدمه من خدمات تعليميه
على هذا الرابط
http://m3dmax.com/guest/index.php
هذه الرسالة تصل الى كل المهتمين بالتصميم 
ونوعدكم بتقديم أعلى المستويات الخدمة
ولمزيد من الاستفسارات الرجاء المرسلة على
[email protected]
[email protected]
الاتصال من داخل مصر
0121518320
الاتصال من خارج مصر
0020121518320
الخط مفتوح 24 ساعة.

م \أحمد مراد.


----------

